# Baffle problem



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

It would be nice to determine the solution for a common problem of baffle. I am not interested in watching movies, but never-the-less I do have LCD screen between my speakers. Since LCD screen can be close to speakers in small rooms, LCD screen can act as speaker baffle. In the same time the position of LCD is very close to where you would like to place some absorption, so that it helps low frequencies. And this all is in place of each other. Now, what to do, should I push LCD screen all the way to the wall, or should I put some absorption there, and place LCD closer to speakers?
On pictures you can see those three solutions how they look in my room. The absorption is 4" of 703 spaced 4" from the wall. Now, should I leave gap in that absorption, and place LCD in that gap; should I attach 4" of absorption directly to the wall (ie, without 4" of air between wall and absorption); or should I cover whole wall with absorption, and put LCD screen in-front of this? TIA. -- Mario Petrinovich


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

As a purely neophyte in such things, I'll still address a couple of the issues that were brought up:

I would NOT use the LCD to extend the baffle of your speakers -- I think you were thinking this might be a good thing. It probably isn't as the crossover built in to your speakers assumes a baffle width (for BSC) the width of your speaker as is.
I'd think that putting OC703 behind the LCD won't help much if the LCD screen is too close to the wall like you've indicated. Even if you were just trying to tame the bass, I think too much would be reflected off the LCD screen. I could be wrong of course.
Id be afraid of covering the entire wall. Too much of anything is usually a bad thing. I think this may be overkill and be detrimental to the overall sound of the room rather than helping. I've been a well treated room and I've been in an overtreated room. The first was a revelation. The second was depressing.

Anyway, hopefully the true masters will chime in and offer further help and clear up any misinformation I'm spouting. :whistling:

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

JCD said:


> As a purely neophyte in such things, I'll still address a couple of the issues that were brought up:
> 
> I would NOT use the LCD to extend the baffle of your speakers -- I think you were thinking this might be a good thing. It probably isn't as the crossover built in to your speakers assumes a baffle width (for BSC) the width of your speaker as is.
> I'd think that putting OC703 behind the LCD won't help much if the LCD screen is too close to the wall like you've indicated. Even if you were just trying to tame the bass, I think too much would be reflected off the LCD screen. I could be wrong of course.
> ...


Thanks for your response.
Here are my comments.
1. It is not my intention to extend the baffle of my speaker with the LCD. It is just that LCD is positioned there, and I don't know whether should I put it in front of absorption, or directly to the wall. I am not sure which solution would provide better sound.
2. Well, I really don't know what to do. I've read about some solutions with rigid surface backed up with some absorption, that worked alright. I believe that this is similar case.
3. Yes, I know. The example above was just for examplatery purpose. I don't know how much absorption I will put on this wall. But this doesn't matter, in this case, anyway. This is a different thing. Since LCD will be in-front of absorption, so this will be strictly, like, low frequencies absorber (or something), which you never have enough of. The dilemma is whether I will create more problems than solve ones, by putting LCD 20 cm closer to speakers. -- Mario Petrinovich


----------

